# Best in Budget Android Phones Discussion Thread



## Zangetsu (Jun 14, 2011)

Dear All, 

Now a days I see a lot of posts where users are asking 
like *"need android phone under 10k...20k..25k"*

So,I thought of creating a thread regarding Good Android Phones *(Released ones)*
under respective budgets.

Well we have so many experts digitians on Android..so I request them
to give suggestions to all...

thank you.

Let us start with 10k phones first(ascending order)


----------



## ITTechPerson (Jun 14, 2011)

SE Xperia Mini .....


----------



## dsneih (Jun 14, 2011)

LG O1 still rocks in this segement


----------



## writealexthomas (Jun 14, 2011)

The dust problem of O1 has been solved in newer handsets or not?

Whatever positives this beauty from LG had, has been negated by silly dust problem.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 14, 2011)

working on it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 14, 2011)

Here is the list of phones under 10k

*Spice MI-310*
*www.spiceglobal.com/SpiceMobiles/Model.aspx?id=187

*Huawei Ideos U8150*
*www.huaweidevice.com/resource/mini/201008174756/ideos/products_specifications.html

No front camera for 3G video call..but this phone is downright sexy

*Samsung Galaxy Pop S5570*
*www.newtechnology.co.in/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/Samsung-Galaxy-Pop-1.jpg
*www.samsung.com/in/consumer/mobile...dex.idx?pagetype=prd_detail&tab=specification

*Samsung Galaxy Fit*
*www.samsung.com/galaxyace/fit_techspec.html
looks good 

pls comment on above list & add some more if available


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 14, 2011)

at 10k O1 seems to be the best,the samsung phones lack in screen resolution


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 14, 2011)

*LG Optimus 1 P500*
LG Optimus One P500 - Full phone specifications
its upgradable to 2.3


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 14, 2011)

Spice Mi-310: Rs.7399
LG Optimus Me P350: Rs.8000
Samsung Galaxy Pop: Rs.8600
Samsung Galaxy 551: Rs.9200
Samsung Galaxy Pro: Rs.9900

optimus one is still priced little over 10k.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 14, 2011)

who wins in 10k segement????


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 14, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> who wins in 10k segement????



O1 is better than all of the above mentioned phones!


----------



## mail2abhi81 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Budget 15k: Why should i NOT buy the HTC Desire??*

You got that fellas. I am in this epic doubt, which almost every dudes must also be in. Considering I cant stretch above 15k, please justify *what aspects would hold me from buying this nice device*, which had won many accolades.

1. Is the battery life massively dissapointing? what are the typical life after 20 cycles under sane usage (no wifi, one time use of gps in a day, no continuous syncing.. guess you got the drift now!)? 
2. 576MB RAM, 512 MB ROM? Would it pose a problem later.

I had always desired to get the Desire . Now at this price, its very tempting. This would be my first Android phone. IS it a bad decision, to buy this, considering its has reached its end of PRIME.


Abhishek. TIA


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 21, 2011)

Guys the clear winner in 10k segement is LG O1.. 

now lets start with 10k~20k phones....


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 21, 2011)

Wildfire S seems to be the best option if anyone has a budget on 13-14k


----------



## noob (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: Budget 15k: Why should i NOT buy the HTC Desire??*



mail2abhi81 said:


> You got that fellas. I am in this epic doubt, which almost every dudes must also be in. Considering I cant stretch above 15k, please justify *what aspects would hold me from buying this nice device*, which had won many accolades.
> 
> 1. Is the battery life massively dissapointing? what are the typical life after 20 cycles under sane usage (no wifi, one time use of gps in a day, no continuous syncing.. guess you got the drift now!)?
> 2. 576MB RAM, 512 MB ROM? Would it pose a problem later.
> ...



if u cant extend beyond 15k , then save the money and think of getting Nexus S ..it will even come down to 18-19K range


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 21, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Guys the clear winner in 10k segement is LG O1..
> 
> now lets start with 10k~20k phones....



samsung galaxy SL


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 21, 2011)

^Are you serious?
Nexus S hands down is the best phone under 20k!


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 21, 2011)

Nexus S is available for 20k? I thought it was 22k!


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 21, 2011)

^With the help of coupon you can get it for 19k


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 22, 2011)

o1 @ 10k
defy @ 15k
NS @ 20k


----------



## MetallosaurusRex (Jun 25, 2011)

Well, agree with O1 and Defy.

But NS would not be the best one at 20k. Although the specs are massive, but at its price, you expect FM radio and 720p recording, and a MicroSD slot. No dedicated camera key or lens cover either.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 25, 2011)

more important is the direct update from Google. it is top priority of all Android.mobiles, not the lack of SD card slot or missing shutter key.


----------



## Neo (Jun 25, 2011)

what about Spice Mi-450.
for its mind blowing @14000.!!!!!!!!
i guess it would be good in the 15k section.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 26, 2011)

so which is the best phone under 20k....
Nexus S or Galaxy SL???


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 26, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> so which is the best phone under 20k....
> Nexus S or Galaxy SL???



*Nexus S is better software wise...* Galaxy SL has a better camcorder, but pretty much the same hardware. But its software is buggy...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 26, 2011)

^^so overall Nexus S is better buy


----------



## gsmsikar (Jun 26, 2011)

DEFY is good option for 15K range but will it work gingerbread ?
i too want to buy my first android ..

my budget is 10 to 15K 

which is the best specs android which can be update easily with the latest android at this price range ...


----------



## MetallosaurusRex (Jun 27, 2011)

well...just remembered that LG Optimus Black P970 is gonna be launched soon in India and I expect it to be launched around the 20k price point (+/- 2k). It will be awesome and comprehensively beat the Nexus S. This is one where I'm keeping my eyes on, and probably, buy it if I don't see major issues. Gingerbread should be there.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 27, 2011)

@gsmsikar, unlikely but looking at the no of custom roms, most will go for custom roms anyway.



MetallosaurusRex said:


> well...just remembered that LG Optimus Black P970 is gonna be launched soon in India and I expect it to be launched around the 20k price point (+/- 2k). It will be awesome and comprehensively beat the Nexus S. This is one where I'm keeping my eyes on, and probably, buy it if I don't see major issues. Gingerbread should be there.



yup. it shouldn't cost more than 20k & compete with Galaxy S Plus.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 27, 2011)

nexus s...vfm IMO


----------



## Aayush (Jun 27, 2011)

See this What I Found 

A Nokia Android Phone Yet To Come..

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/--uvp_CjdhiE/TgheVx1YE-I/AAAAAAAAAKo/ft61RY8s-Rc/IMG_0252.JPG
*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-nq9-idsGW0o/TgheV4S5tHI/AAAAAAAAAKk/c32-IFZi0Ww/IMG_0253.JPG


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 27, 2011)

i think this pic is posted atleast a couple of times under different thread. this is just an early prototype. Nokia will only use Symbian & WP7.


----------



## MetallosaurusRex (Jul 4, 2011)

well...just read the LG Optimus Black review on Digit and they've pooh-poohed these in favour of Galaxy S and Nexus S 

P.S.-yes, battery backup is a major pain. That might deter me from buying the black and wait for some other one.


----------

